# [OTA][GB]Official Release vs Leak



## mswells (Nov 19, 2011)

Has anybody compared the two releases to see if they are identical?


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

The only difference is the odin version is not completely binged. Other than that I could not tell a difference.


----------



## mswells (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks. I forgot that I had installed a different kernal and initiated the ota. It downloaded and started but never completed; corrupting my wife's phone. Not really a good idea. It was easier to Odin the leak.


----------



## sushiguy732 (Sep 21, 2011)

I fond that the battery on the OTA ver is terrible for me. The only thing I have done to my phone after OTA, was to install a few apps and root it. I have done a battery calibration but so far not so good. Other than that the performance is awesome as is the GPS lock.


----------

